# KDS Wet Sand Training



## shuggett (Oct 27, 2010)

Just a quick thread following my training with Kelly of KDS, the "master detailer".
Kelly really knows all there is to know about paintwork. 
He is very good at teaching, even to an amateur like myself.
I had 2 days with Kelly, which I really enjoyed. I learnt more in 2 days than I've learnt in the last 3 years.
On the 2nd day Kelly and I started to wet sand my own car, a 2011 golf.
We managed to get the bonnet and both front wings completed in around 11-12 hours.
Kelly felt I'd gained enough confidence and ability to finish the rest of the car on my own.
This is just a quick progress update, with a few pictures for you to look at.

WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK?

The scary part of the process!








These panels still need refining, before its finished, but I think its looking quite good.
















The rear bumper still to be done.









More to follow!

Any comments welcome

Steve


----------



## superscrub (Sep 28, 2011)

Looking good


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

That looks awesome mate! I've really been looking forward to the pics!

Nothing compares to the finish you can achieve from wet sanding, particularly on newer German cars. Awesome. Nice and close to the edges too! 

Russ.


----------



## Flying_Banana (Oct 21, 2011)

:doubleshoThink im going to be looking into one of these courses in the near future!


----------



## Indi (May 12, 2010)

Fantastic...!!!...


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

Fantastic


----------



## shuggett (Oct 27, 2010)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> That looks awesome mate! I've really been looking forward to the pics!
> 
> Nothing compares to the finish you can achieve from wet sanding, particularly on newer German cars. Awesome. Nice and close to the edges too!
> 
> Russ.


Cheers Russ, have you finished your car now?
Steve


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

shuggett said:


> Cheers Russ, have you finished your car now?
> Steve


I've not had time to Steve.

I'm going back down to Kelly to get the front end painted and I'll finish it off with the wet sanding again. Should be within a few months or so hopefully - need to decide if I'm keeping it yet though. It would be great to get it mint.


----------



## shuggett (Oct 27, 2010)

Flying_Banana said:


> :doubleshoThink im going to be looking into one of these courses in the near future!


I can totally recommend Kelly, he's very easy to talk to.
Steve


----------



## shuggett (Oct 27, 2010)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> I've not had time to Steve.
> 
> I'm going back down to Kelly to get the front end painted and I'll finish it off with the wet sanding again. Should be within a few months or so hopefully - need to decide if I'm keeping it yet though. It would be great to get it mint.


Let me know when your down at Kelly's, I'll pop over to meet you.
I'm only 15 minutes from KDS.
Steve


----------



## jake4 (Sep 21, 2011)

Great job I'd love to be thought how to do that too.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

shuggett said:


> Let me know when your down at Kelly's, I'll pop over to meet you.
> I'm only 15 minutes from KDS.
> Steve


Will do Steve. I'll look forward to it.


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Very nice looking progress there. Should look very slick when finished.

Does the car have to be a black Golf to qualify for the wet sanding treatment? :lol: :thumb:

Looking forward to seeing the fully finished pics :thumb:


----------



## Jakub555 (Aug 17, 2011)

Awesome finish
Wet sanding are amazing and not that hard to do it

Done already about 10+ bonnets 
most of them of course with orange peel , german paint
done it also on my van and I will do it again soon

Fantastic photos

Have you got any photos before and the after to compare the result 

Cheers
Jacob


----------



## shuggett (Oct 27, 2010)

Jakub555 said:


> Awesome finish
> Wet sanding are amazing and that hard to do it
> 
> Done already about 10+ bonnets
> ...


I have lots of pictures, I just need the time to sort through them.
As I said I will do a complete thread soon.
Steve


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

Looks amazing


----------



## Sportspack Mark (May 24, 2007)

looking good!


----------



## bizzyfingers (Jul 30, 2009)

May I be cheeky and ask how much the training was please?


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Looks awesome


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Hats off sir, nice work. Would any self inflicted damage to ancillaries on a car that new void the warranty? I don't imagine it would, but any excuse for main dealers.


----------



## Grande_GTi (Nov 11, 2011)

Thats sooo glassy mate

nice work


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

here are a few pics from the 2 days training , as Steve said more to come and new thread in the future :thumb:























































Cars looking great steve , cant wait to see it ALL finished soon and then put on that brand new coating on the perfect paint finish 

kelly

www.kdsdetaiing.co.uk


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Thats perfection there, very ultra high gloss achieved, plus a cracker of a car, love the new golf mk6 in the grey colour, great cars and have rapid response on acceleration, nice wheels on that also, thanks for posting up.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Superb! :thumb:

I think this could be the year for wet sanding to become more popular!  It is definitely the ultimate detailing skill in my opinion and takes the finish to the highest level. 

Look forward to the Thread write-up. 

Alan W


----------



## FL1P 89 (May 4, 2011)

Looks fantastic buddy, great work!


----------



## Robbie.M (Feb 10, 2010)

looks amazing....great job!!


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

Loving these Wet Sanding threads more and more and seriously thinking of giving you guys a call and booking in....great work again


----------



## shuggett (Oct 27, 2010)

ArcticVXR said:


> Loving these Wet Sanding threads more and more and seriously thinking of giving you guys a call and booking in....great work again


Many thanks,
It's probably best to contact Kelly email, he's way to busy to take calls whilst at work. Well worth taking the courses though, your enjoy it I'm sure.
Steve


----------



## Jakub555 (Aug 17, 2011)

WoooW
what a result there
awesome

how much is it for the course
you can PM if that helps

Cheers in advance
Kind Regards
Jacob


----------



## Lewisredfern001 (Apr 21, 2011)

wet sanding really is an art, im sure plenty of people will want to have a go now after these threads popping up


----------



## shuggett (Oct 27, 2010)

*This weekends update*

As promised some more pictures of my progress on the golf.
Yesterday I finished polishing the passenger side doors,








Todays task was the front bumper, lots to mask up to avoid clear coat running into the grills etc, and staining the plastics.
Before, plenty of orange peel !
















During,
















And after hours of patience,








And my favourite shot , 








Thanks for looking, more to follow soon.
Steve


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Flawless finish there Steve, very nice indeed.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

car looks awesome ! Look forward to the next insallment


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

Great finish. Would love to learn how to do it


----------



## shuggett (Oct 27, 2010)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Flawless finish there Steve, very nice indeed.


Cheers Russ,


----------



## polt (Oct 18, 2011)

Superb stuff Steve, you certainly look to be confident and rightly so, a work of art m8


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

good work, i'm tempted to have a go at both sides of my car, terrible ford orange peel.


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

Looks amazing :thumb:


----------



## Tom_watts (May 2, 2010)

superb finish, great work :buffer:


----------



## shuggett (Oct 27, 2010)

*Orange Peel*



rsdan1984 said:


> good work, i'm tempted to have a go at both sides of my car, terrible ford orange peel.


I'd suggest you get some training 1st, or at very least source a scrap panel to play with, just to get some confidence. It's very important to maintain a very consistent finish with the wet & dry. This helps to reduce the amount of clear coat removed.
Good luck
Steve


----------



## Type.R (Feb 4, 2012)

just a quick question, How much are these training days and how far would I have to travel from south wales? seem the best way forward for me :newbie:


----------



## shuggett (Oct 27, 2010)

Type.R said:


> just a quick question, How much are these training days and how far would I have to travel from south wales? seem the best way forward for me :newbie:


KDS Keltec premises are in Gillingham, Kent. I'd say getting on for 180 miles from South Wales, but well worth the effort in my opinion.
As regard to Kelly's prices, your best to email him to discuss exactly what you would like, or need training wise. He is easy to get along with and very down to earth, so don't worry. Kelly has all sorts of training packages set up, but he will taylor the training to suit your requirements.

[email protected]

Regards Steven


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Looking good!:thumb:

I must get some scrap panels and have a go a wet-sanding.


----------



## shuggett (Oct 27, 2010)

scooby73 said:


> Looking good!:thumb:
> 
> I must get some scrap panels and have a go a wet-sanding.


You will definitely find it rewarding once you get your confidence with it.
Take it slow to start with, and be careful near the edges, styling lines etc.
Steve


----------



## shuggett (Oct 27, 2010)

*Wet sanding update*

So after many late cold nights in my garage, I've finally finished wet sanding and polishing the golf.
Today I was back over at Kelly's, (KDS) to apply a new, not yet released coating to seal in my hard work. I managed to get 4 coats on the car, each application was baked in the oven, then the following coat applied and so on. The beading on this product is just stunning!
Please remember, I'm only doing this as a hobby, and this is my results after training with Kelly.
I need to spend more time to do a full write up, but for now here's a few after shots.
For those of you attending the KDS open day in April, my car should be one of the many there, for you to see.

































Thanks for looking
Steve


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

looking great steve :thumb:

glad you are really happy witht the training and results you have produced on your car , as the pupil thats with me now and yesterday when your car was with us for new special coating application, his words

"thats better than i bet all the pro detailers cars"

Credit to your learning ability and patients and time taken , all worth it in the end.

The email i got from steve this morning

Kelly,
I just wanted to say many thanks for all your help, not many people would be prepared to pass on their hard earned knowledge, as you have.
I've really enjoyed my training, and I feel that I have learn't far more than I expected.
I think my car speaks for itself, your training must be good.
I'm delighted !!!!!
many thanks again
Steve

I will when i get time post i few more pics up too :thumb:

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## shuggett (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks Kelly!
1 more picture!!!!!!








Steve


----------



## phantomx0_1 (Feb 6, 2012)

The looks the NUTS!!!!


----------



## Kobeone (Dec 14, 2011)

Absolutely Stunning.... You should get a pic done for the DW calender!!
Great work and ill get a closer look on the detailing day in April!!


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

shuggett said:


> Thanks Kelly!
> 1 more picture!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Here we have the new tesco's russ contender :lol:

OMG

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Great work Steve, looks stunning! :thumb:

You have been taught well and the results speak for themselves. 

Alan W


----------



## shuggett (Oct 27, 2010)

Alan W said:


> Great work Steve, looks stunning! :thumb:
> 
> You have been taught well and the results speak for themselves.
> 
> Alan W


Many thanks
Steve


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Steve , not sure if you are going to start a completely new thread of the few days training with all the pictures or leave it to me in the future.

I will do my best to make a summary of the training courses so far from many pupils of all the process that KDS teach yours being only 2 training modules of 11 training modules available .

This is what steve has sent me too.

Its nice to hear great feed back like this ,

Wet Sanding Day 1,
This mostly consisted of trailing different sanding methods, Air tool DA's, various blocks & by hand.
Kelly demonstrates the effectiveness of each technique on a scrap bonnet, thats painted in various finishes to show what can be achieved, highlighting the advantages and pit falls of each sanding method.
Kelly also spends a good amount of time teaching the benefits of PTG's (paint thickness gauges) and the different types of gauges available. Most importantly Kelly shows you how to reset the devices to zero on a steel block, which needs to be done on a regular basis, to keep accuracy at its best.
On to actually sanding the bonnet, there seems to be so many variables as to what grade paper should be used, especially on the 1st (most aggressive grade), this is the most critical stage in my opinion, and needs experience to judge the optimum clear coat removal rates.
Kelly has a very easy manner, and has a patient understanding of what advice he needs to pass on to his pupils. He makes you feel relaxed, well as relaxed as you can be whilst making shiny paint look matt and scored.
You then learn how to change up to the higher grade papers and the benefits of taking it slow and getting it to a perfect finish to polish up to a high gloss. Kelly also passes on his polishing techniques, which are amazing, I learnt a lot more than I expected about this. I learnt about the Scholl Concepts polishes, which I think are incredible to use, so much better than 3M I had always used previously.
Day 2,
For this part of my training I used my own car. Kelly suggested we start on the bonnet, because its an easy flat panel to gain confidence on, then moving onto the front wings. These proved to be a whole lot more technical, so many varying angles and curves to contend with, also you end up in some strange positions to get a comfortable stance to work in. I would say working on a car compared to a loose panel is a whole lot more difficult, and something I could not of done correctly without guidance.
We moved up through the higher grades of papers, until it was ready to polish. Again I learnt so much about how to work the compounds correctly, getting the most effectiveness, from each pass of the rotary. Working away until a perfect crystal clear stunning finish is achieved.
Kelly is an easy going guy, you feel at ease with him, and you can ask him anything about car paintwork, not once did he swerve around a question, his knowledge is second to none in my opinion.
Overall I really enjoyed my training, and I now feel confident enough to finish the rest of my car alone. Kelly's training is not the cheapest, but you do get value for money in my opinion. Just imagine sanding through the clear coat due to lack of training, then having to pay for a repaint, only to end up having orange peel again.
Steven

also last night finished another 3 day course and the comments as the pupil was leaving where great to hear and makes it all worth while , bearing in mind this pupil has been on courses before too. 

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## twoscoops (Mar 26, 2010)

shame kelly does work a bit further north toward Edinburgh as I would love to go on one of these courses!


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

twoscoops said:


> shame kelly does work a bit further north toward Edinburgh as I would love to go on one of these courses!


I have got a training day planned (well a group training day) for this year with shinearama , not set dates yet as its a very busy year with 3 shows to do , a dodo training day at kds , a kds meet and then this one up north .

Of course once i know dates and set between me and phil i will post it

Oh just up loading pics of C63 amg in black you pm'ed me about :thumb:

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## shuggett (Oct 27, 2010)

These training days are very good value, it's well worth going to them!


----------



## twoscoops (Mar 26, 2010)

Sorry Kelly, had missed this post. Saw the C63 and passed a link on to the chap that just bought one. Looked fantastic:thumb:

I will keep an eye out for any northern training session....:buffer:



Kelly @ KDS said:


> I have got a training day planned (well a group training day) for this year with shinearama , not set dates yet as its a very busy year with 3 shows to do , a dodo training day at kds , a kds meet and then this one up north .
> 
> Of course once i know dates and set between me and phil i will post it
> 
> ...


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

shuggett said:


> I'm only 15 minutes from KDS.
> Steve


Lucky bugger. I'm looking to buy my first house and have created two areas on RightMove - 1; around SW London where I currently live 2; near Kelly :thumb:


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

JD said:


> Lucky bugger. I'm looking to buy my first house and have created two areas on RightMove - 1; around SW London where I currently live 2; near Kelly :thumb:


Now i am not sure how i meant to take that ,

do i say great idea or do i worry i may have a stalker  :lol:

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Oh you know I'm on that shiny towers day. It's only fair you come up north now we are traveling south in April :thumb:


----------



## shuggett (Oct 27, 2010)

twoscoops said:


> shame kelly does work a bit further north toward Edinburgh as I would love to go on one of these courses!


Im sure Kelly has had pupils travel from Scotland before.
Well worth the effort I would say.


----------



## twoscoops (Mar 26, 2010)

Don't tempt me mate! Would love to but with our 1st baby due in the next day or so I don't see it happening soon. Your car looks fantastic!!!


----------



## shuggett (Oct 27, 2010)

twoscoops said:


> Don't tempt me mate! Would love to but with our 1st baby due in the next day or so I don't see it happening soon. Your car looks fantastic!!!


Thanks very much, good luck with the baby.
I should be posting a full write up in the day or so.
Steve


----------



## twoscoops (Mar 26, 2010)

cheers mate I might need it :thumb:



shuggett said:


> Thanks very much, good luck with the baby.
> I should be posting a full write up in the day or so.
> Steve


----------



## shuggett (Oct 27, 2010)

twoscoops said:


> cheers mate I might need it :thumb:


Your be fine, no worries
Steve


----------



## shuggett (Oct 27, 2010)

Pictures now working!!!

Steve


----------



## shuggett (Oct 27, 2010)

Pictures working now !!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I saw this car in KDS, the paint is flawless, no marks, just like glass, I was hugely impressed by the finish achieved, honestly I have not seen a better paint finish on car, plus the Blue M3 looked stunning as well as the TVR, they were all glass reflection's from the paint.


----------



## shuggett (Oct 27, 2010)

Trip tdi said:


> I saw this car in KDS, the paint is flawless, no marks, just like glass, I was hugely impressed by the finish achieved, honestly I have not seen a better paint finish on car, plus the Blue M3 looked stunning as well as the TVR, they were all glass reflection's from the paint.


Thanks very much, comments like yours make it worth the effort.

Steve


----------



## deanbrooker (Apr 4, 2012)

this car looks amazing in the flesh steve and the wet sanding looks scary but your training must have been good, to give you the confidence to do it well done you will have to give me some tips!!


----------



## shuggett (Oct 27, 2010)

deanbrooker said:


> this car looks amazing in the flesh steve and the wet sanding looks scary but your training must have been good, to give you the confidence to do it well done you will have to give me some tips!!


Cheers Dean, your have get down to Kelly's (KDS) for some training.

Steve


----------

